# How Many Eggs In a Quiche?



## pelangocho (Oct 19, 2011)

How many eggs in a basic quiche recipe. I often use 3 but can I use 2 instead?


----------



## Zereh (Oct 19, 2011)

I generally use 4-5 eggs and then add enough milk so that it = 1.5 cups of liquid. 

That gives me enough custard to cover all of the goodies I put inside of the quiche without having to worry about any spill-over while baking.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2011)

2 eggs would be one small quiche. What size Quiche are you making?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 20, 2011)

I always figure one egg for every half cup of milk or cream and in a large custard one for the pot.


----------



## r_myers04 (Oct 20, 2011)

pelangocho said:


> How many eggs in a basic quiche recipe. I often use 3 but can I use 2 instead?


It all count on how many people you are going to feed


----------

